# Burton Freestyle Binding on Capita DOA board



## Paul Despins (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello, 

I just picked up a new 2016 Capita DOA board which I am just dying to ride. The only problem is that my old Burton Freestyle bindings with the 3D disk won't fit the 2 x 4 holes. 

I tried to solve this ahead of time as I thought it would be an issue by purchasing some Burton Reflex binding disks for the conversion, but the disks do not fit in the insert (too big). 

Does anyone have any ideas on what disk would help conversion from Burton 3d board to a Capita 4 x 2? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

With the sales available this time of year, invest in some new bindings for your new board. The DOA is a semi-aggressive twin, burton freestyle bindings don't suit it at all, especially old ones at that. 

Invest a little more and you'll enjoy your riding so much more, either of these are great pics at a ridiculously good price if they fit your boot size. 

K2 Lien AT Snowboard Bindings 2015/2016
UNION Force Snowboard Binding Men's 2015/2016


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

If you must use those old stupid bindings, pretty much any shop should have the old 4x4 discs that would work. There is no "conversion" necessary, bindings of that area would have come with additional 4x4 discs.

Whoever sold you those discs should refund your money.


----------



## Paul Despins (Mar 27, 2016)

I used SportChek which in my experience is never the greatest option but there isn't a whole lot of shops near me. I first contacted Burton and they shipped me the same Reflex disk but it still hasn't arrived. Might just buy some new bindings so I can get on my new board before the season ends! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Paul Despins (Mar 27, 2016)

Cool, thanks man. I might look into the Union bindings. Unfortunately I am size 10 boots so I can't take advantage of the deal you posted but I'll probably look around for some deals.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The K2 large will fit a 10, but yeah there's plenty of deals around.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

If you like Burton bindings, the Missions might be a good fit. Basically they are Cartels with a stiffer highback and a lower price. Nice binding that can be found at a good price because they aren't on most people's radar.


----------

